# Stacy - by Anonymous (SSBBW, Eating, Romance, ~XWG)



## Risible (Jun 27, 2007)

_SSBBW, Eating,Romance, ~XWG _- A man realizes his girlfriend is the woman of his dreams as she continues to gain weight.

*Stacy*
*by Anonymous*​
My daydreaming ended when Stacy slammed her hips against the car door. "Blasted thing won't stay closed", she mumbled, exasperated. I came around to give her a hand but she nearly knocked me over with a swinging bag of groceries. 

"I'm glad you drove, because I'm fed up with just about everything today!" She noticed I was staring at the car door. 

"Whoops! I guess I'm going to need some body work. Oh well, I'll deal with it tomorrow."

She turned her back on the large dent in the passenger door and waddled inside. I followed her in amazement, still not believing this was real - but not wanting it to end. 

I’d met her only three weeks before, in an off-campus bar of all places. I was with several friends who definitely did not share my interest in fat women, but I could have cared less. The thing is, she was so extraordinary, so completely BIG, I could not contain my excitement. I went back into the bar on the pretense that I had lost my wallet, and told the rest of them I would meet them at the car. 

Somehow, fate intervened, and her friends chose to leave her alone for a moment. But what really had me hooked, besides the fact that her hips snuck onto her friend’s chair, was that she looked at me and had this deliciously sexy look on her face, as if to say, "Come on - I'll bet I'm all you've dreamed of... and more!" 

But, the fact remained I had no idea what I was getting myself into that night. I got her phone number and masturbated the whole week dreaming of having a huge blond Viking woman telling me she loved me. I was sure I had exaggerated the incident in my mind. 

I called her once, got her answering machine, and made a million excuses not to try again.

I finally got the courage to call her again about three days later. She was a little cold, but agreed to meet. 

"Well, you see, I don't really remember what you look like...and besides, my last boyfriend said he would marry me. I don't know; I guess it's okay."

Hardly an auspicious start. I was a little apprehensive to say the least. 

We arranged to meet at her house. I tried to pretend I was not uncomfortable, but I realized I had never got a really good look at Stacy in that dark bar; I did remember she had a pretty face, and was obviously VERY overweight. 

Nothing prepared me for the experience of our first date. We were double-dating with her best friend, who turned out to be a cute, plump redhead. Michelle answered the door when I arrived. "Steve is here." she announced.

A few minutes later, Stacy appeared. I felt as if a lightning bolt hit me and my knees got weak as I got my first real look at her. 

She was HUGE, one of the biggest women I'd ever laid eyes on. I knew she was big, but I had no idea she was 8 inches taller than me! She stood before me, in all of her 6'3" glory.

"HI!" she said with a bright smile on her face. "I'll be ready in a minute!"

With that, she waddled back down the hall. I watched her incredibly wide ass jiggle with every step. Each butt-cheek was easily as big as a beachball. Her thighs rubbed together as she moved, and I noticed she was huffing and puffing by the time she got back to her bedroom. 

It all seemed too good to believe. I had dreamed of fatter girls, or taller girls, but she was the total package.

That night people stared, made comments under their breath, or did an otherwise poor job of pretending they didn't notice us. Instead of being embarrassed, I liked the attention. Stacy seemed indifferent, even when a little boy blurted out, "That lady is BIG." His older brother tried to silence him, but he protested, "I'm only saying ..." 

The weirdest part of the night was just holding hands. Her hands were much bigger, and because of the height difference I had to lift my shoulder to reach comfortably. Not that I would complain. 

I finally got the courage to ask her how much she weighed. To my surprise she answered readily.

“Well, I weighed 432 last time I checked, but I think I've put on some since then," she giggled. I didn't pursue the issue; I was quite blown away as it was.

Nearly nine months had passed and Stacy and I saw each other nearly every day. Maybe that's why I didn't realize she had put on quite a bit of weight since we met. She really loved to eat, and I secretly encouraged her by buying her fattening goodies all the time. Just how much weight neither of us knew, until one day she returned from a doctor's appointment. Stacy had an odd look on her face. A bit worried, I asked if something was wrong.

"That depends on how you feel about having a 500 lb. girlfriend! I've gained so much weight ... the doctor told me I need to lose a few hundred pounds."

I put my arms around her and felt the thrill I always got from holding a woman so big I could barely reach halfway around. "I love having a big, sexy girlfriend.” 

I've always dreamed of being with someone like you. Besides, I have to admit, the bigger you get, the more you turn me on. I hope this doesn't scare you off, but I've always fantasized about being with a woman likes being fat and wants to get even fatter." 

Stacy looked down at me and said "Are you serious? Do you really mean that?" 

I nodded, feeling an erection developing, in spite of being afraid she would be offended. 

"Here I was worried I would get too fat for you. All this time you were enjoying it!" 

She sat down heavily in the loveseat she nearly filled completely.

"I have a confession to make. I secretly have always wanted to be fat." Stacy looked nervous, but went on. "I've never told anyone this. I hated dieting in high school. I've always put on weight easily and really had to watch myself. But when I got out on my own I decided I just didn't care what people thought and I just ate whatever I wanted. I didn't try to get fat, but...I did. Part of me loved it." 

Her eyes were twinkling, but she looked a bit ashamed.

"Now it's like I just can't seem to get enough to eat. When you're not around I eat constantly. Even when I'm full I still eat until I feel like I'm going to burst. Last night, I ate an entire cheesecake and didn't even feel full. I even eat lots of cookies or three or four sandwiches before you come over so I won't make a pig of myself in front of you!" 

I kissed her passionately on the lips and felt a shiver go through her body. "From now on, I want you to eat as much as you want, whatever you want. You could never be too fat for me. In fact I'll only love you more the bigger you get."

Stacy looked at me with her big blue eyes and smiled, dimples forming in her fat cheeks. "I want to get fatter. The idea of just letting myself go ... it's something I always thought about, but I was afraid. Someone as tall as me could get pretty big ... I need someone to take care of me. Are you willing to move in with me?"

I couldn't believe this was happening, but I didn't hesitate to say YES! 

It was our second anniversary of the day I moved in. Stacy had promised something special would happen when I got home, but wouldn't say what. I figured because it was Friday night we would go out, but Stacy rarely left the house anymore.

In fact, since that fateful day when we decided to live together, she had gotten progressively lazier, and fatter. I never imagined someone's appetite could get so hopelessly out of control! She would park herself on the couch, surrounded by chips, cookies, doughnuts and just stuff herself for hours, and still eat meals big enough for four or five people. She was literally getting fatter by the day, and appeared to love every minute! 

I walked in the house, but everything was quiet and dark. The TV was on, but Stacy was nowhere to be found. The living room looked like a cyclone hit it. There were wrappers, pie tins, empty potato chip bags and pop cans everywhere.

I went into the bedroom. "Stacy?" I called. "Where's the maid?’

"I sent her home early today. I'm in the bathroom, dear. Wait a minute," came a muffled reply.

I stepped on something and picked it up. It was the sweat pants Stacy had put on this morning. There was a gaping hole where they had split at the seams.

Stacy waddled out at that moment. I had a raging hard-on in an instant. 

She was wearing a bikini that was barely more than threads. Her once-plump face was now just plain fat and surrounded by a huge double chin that quivered when she talked. Her upper arms billowed out, bigger around than my waist. Her hips were so wide she had to turn sideways to fit through the doorway, yet her belly, which by now was extremely distended from her constant gluttony, scraped the door jambs. Soon she would be literally too fat to fit through the door! 

The floor shook with every heavy step she took and her colossally huge, blubber-laden body jiggled like jello, sending ripples down her behemoth belly with the slightest movement. My Stacy, who had been merely big and fat when we met, was now an immensely obese Amazon Queen.

"Do you like it?" she giggled, noticing my hard-on. "Get that box out from under the bed and open it."
I pulled it out and was thrilled to see a scale and several tape measures. Although I had constantly begged her to let me measure and weigh her, she had continually refused, but wouldn't say why.

"I had to order that scale special. It cost a fortune! But I figured it would be worth it. I couldn't find a big enough tape measure, though. You'll have to tape some of them together," she said, striking a pose that caused her fat to bunch up off her sides and back.

She was deliberately driving me wild! I struggled to get the tape measure around her waist, which I couldn't even reach half-way around. I couldn't believe how incredibly huge she had become - a breathtaking 76-88-110". Her ass was now 42" across and her thighs were an incredible 62" each.

Then she stepped on the scale and I groaned as I came in my pants. The number lit up to 763lbs.!! Stacy had managed to put on over 250 lbs. in just two years.

"Okay, you got what you wanted, now its my turn!" She shoved me down on the bed and proceeded to lay on top of me.

I was completely pinned beneath her incredible bulk and panicked a little bit, but I sunk into the bed and found I was not hurt.

"What's the matter, can't you get up?" Stacy taunted. I was strong , but not that strong. "Enough of this boyfriend - girlfriend thing! I'm not letting you up until you say you'll marry me. I need to know you'll always be here for me, especially if I get any fatter!" 

She grinned wickedly and I knew she had me hook, line, and sinker.

THE END (or the beginning?)


----------



## kronoman (Jun 28, 2007)

really nice! would really love a 2nd part!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 28, 2007)

EXCELLENT...And I agree, a part 2. is needed. I'd love to hear about their wedding day, honeymoon, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 28, 2007)

I remember this - the first WG story I ever read, years ago. Nice to see it again.


----------



## Kenster102.5 (Jun 28, 2007)

Are you writing part 2 yet, I loved it so much, can't wait to read more.


----------



## Observer (Jun 28, 2007)

Sorry folks - there are normally no continuations of "Anonymous" stories being migrated to the Dimensions Library here from the Dimensions Anonymous story annex to the old WR tales library.. 

These are all, by definition, tales whose author we don't know. Most are also old - five years or far longer. Anyone wishing to compose a sequel is free to do so - just as a courtesy credit the original which inspired you..


----------



## Ilegalpat (Dec 28, 2019)

Great story!


----------



## Ilegalpat (Sep 27, 2020)

A second part would have been interesting.


----------



## Mr. Jigglesworth (Sep 25, 2021)

Ilegalpat said:


> A second part would have been interesting.


Yes, I absolutely agree wirh you. The wedding/banquet, the honeymoon ssbbw cruise around the world, the anniversaries and landmark gains to magnanimous portions. Ultra Woman in the FLESH.


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT (Nov 7, 2021)

What a beautiful story


----------



## Ilegalpat (Nov 8, 2021)

Mr. Buttersworth. You should write it.


----------

